# What is wrong with my HDR? HELP!



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

Dodge Coronet 67







The 1st pic was a total bust... So trying again and here are the results.

I do see an improvement on my 2nd photo... But still need to learn some more. 





#3 After a couple of days tweaking and learning.. So I am adding another one for your comments and suggestions. So here it its...





Composition is not good. I just need to  practice my editing. this was shot outside the hospital waiting for my girlfriend from work @around 5pm.


----------



## burgo (Jan 23, 2011)

I don't see anything wrong with the HDR. I don't dig the tight crop but that is just personal taste I guess. Maybe post a non-HDR picture for comparison.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

burgo said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the HDR. I don't dig the tight crop but that is just personal taste I guess. Maybe post a non-HDR picture for comparison.



Thanks will post it in awhile


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

burgo said:


> I don't see anything wrong with the HDR. I don't dig the tight crop but that is just personal taste I guess. Maybe post a non-HDR picture for comparison.



Yes I see that now.. The tight crop made it look bad. Thanks Again!


----------



## socrdude (Jan 23, 2011)

it may be the shot.. as it is flat and no contrast.


----------



## Provo (Jan 23, 2011)

that's al bundys 1 million mile dodge


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

Provo said:


> that's al bundys 1 million mile dodge



Hahahaha...


----------



## Bynx (Jan 23, 2011)

Its very flat and the car looks like its all made of the same stuff. No differrence in look between the chrome bumper and the hood. Very monochromatic look.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Its very flat and the car looks like its all made of the same stuff. No differrence in look between the chrome bumper and the hood. Very monochromatic look.



Thanks for your comment. What do you think should I do? 


Thanks,
Mikel


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

socrdude said:


> it may be the shot.. as it is flat and no contrast.



Thanks.. If your were to edit this what would you do?


----------



## Bynx (Jan 23, 2011)

I dont think whatever you do to this image will please everyone. Here is another take on it. Turning it more to the artsy side instead of the photo side playing on its problems.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I dont think whatever you do to this image will please everyone. Here is another take on it. Turning it more to the artsy side instead of the photo side playing on its problems.
> 
> I think I know what you mean. In the beginning I should have taken a better angle and exposures on it. I downloaded Photoshop today and will give it another go. Thank you so much this really helps on honing my skills. Still a long way to go but the journey is already getting fun and interesting. :thumbup:
> 
> ...


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 23, 2011)

By the way I really like the artistic style you did too it.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bynx said:


> I dont think whatever you do to this image will please everyone. Here is another take on it. Turning it more to the artsy side instead of the photo side playing on its problems.



I think I know what you mean. In the beginning I should have taken a better angle and exposures on it. I downloaded Photoshop today and will give it another go. Thank you so much this really helps on honing my skills. Still a long way to go but the journey is already getting fun and interesting. :thumbup:

Thank you again!
Mikel Martin


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2011)

Your new shot it pretty good but there are no really bright spots and dark spots to make HDR really show what it can do. Try shooting inside a building with windows so you can expose for the brightness of the windows as well as the darkness of the shadows in the room.


----------



## Bynx (Jan 24, 2011)

Your Dodge shot might look better if you stepped back a bit and got more into the picture. More of the structure that the Dodge is in. Looks kind of delapidated like the Dodge.


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 24, 2011)

Bynx said:


> Your new shot it pretty good but there are no really bright spots and dark spots to make HDR really show what it can do. Try shooting inside a building with windows so you can expose for the brightness of the windows as well as the darkness of the shadows in the room.




Thanks... Yeah that would be a great idea since its raining.


----------



## KmH (Jan 24, 2011)

A scene needs to have more dynamic range than your camera's image sensor can record, to make an effective HDR (*H*igh *D*ynamic *R*ange).


----------



## mikelmartin (Jan 24, 2011)

KmH said:


> A scene needs to have more dynamic range than your camera's image sensor can record, to make an effective HDR (*H*igh *D*ynamic *R*ange).



Thanks... :thumbup:


----------

